# Insurance question?



## Stanleyonset (Jan 24, 2019)

I recently got my monthly insurance due and it was 60 dollars plus from original payment. Where did my bill go up without me noticing ?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Anything you can think of that brought up your premium? Tickets? Accidents? They notify you in writing of such increases with the reason why. Get in touch with your agent.


----------



## Stanleyonset (Jan 24, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Anything you can think of that brought up your premium? Tickets? Accidents? They notify you in writing of such increases with the reason why. Get in touch with your agent.


No notifications at all no major tickets only one parking ticket clean license. Had and accident before quote which would make Sense for my rate. I don't understand where a 60 surplus would come from without notice. Thanks


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Stanleyonset said:


> No notifications at all no major tickets only one parking ticket clean license. Had and accident before quote which would make Sense for my rate. I don't understand where a 60 surplus would come from without notice. Thanks


It's very possible they figured out your ride-sharing,

Hearing from lots of folk near me that people's insurance companies are jacking up their rates just because.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's very possible they figured out your ride-sharing,
> 
> Hearing from lots of folk near me that people's insurance companies are jacking up their rates just because.


If that was the case they would've most likely dropped him.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Why are you asking us? Ask your insurance co. We cant help you.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

NotanEmployee said:


> Why are you asking us? Ask your insurance co. We cant help you.


We're the rideshare elite. It only makes sense :biggrin:


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I always get a notice from my insurer if my rate changes. Always.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Stanleyonset (Jan 24, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I always get a notice from my insurer if my rate changes. Always.


You see that's what I expected a notice idc what they found out or did . Let me know why atkeast before jacking my bank account.



Pax Collector said:


> We're the rideshare elite. It only makes sense :biggrin:


I got in contact with my agent and they explained something about credit which makes a bit of sense.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Stanleyonset said:


> I recently got my monthly insurance due and it was 60 dollars plus from original payment. Where did my bill go up without me noticing ?


If they added a rider or altered your coverage you have to be notified, in writing.

Now the cost of coverage could have went up, but a CHANGE can't just be done without your approval.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Stanleyonset said:


> I got in contact with my agent and they explained something about credit which makes a bit of sense.


Oh ok I remember reading something about the relationship between credit scores and auto insurance rates.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Stanleyonset said:


> I got in contact with my agent and they explained something about credit which makes a bit of sense.


$60 extra a month due to your credit alone? That is outrageous! I would definitely shop around for some quotes.


----------

